# Looking for a round baler



## Matthew alan

I am in the market for a used round baler. I would like to be in the 15k dollar range,and would like to have net wrap. I will be making 200 to 300 rolls per year and would also like to be able to do a small amount of haylage if I get in a pinch weather wise. I have a John deere 5310 that would be pulling the baler rated at 55 pto hp. I have been getting conflicting information from dealers and most want to sell me a baler I cant afford. Just looking for some info from guys that have experience with balers that might work for my needs. Thanks and any info would help


----------



## IH 1586

Are you sticking with 4 ft. bales or do you want to make 5 ft. at times? Stay with a 4x4 and a JD 446/7/8/9 series baler with a high moisture kit would fit your needs but no netwrap. JD 45x balers will get you net.


----------



## Vol

Matthew, you should be able to find a net wrap 4x5 baler within your price range. Vermeer, John Deere, and New Holland make pretty good balers. Kinda base your choice on the accessibility of a nearby and respected dealership that handles one of the above. You can get a general idea of asking prices in Tractorhouse.com You are likely going to be attempted to be taken advantage of by some just like with anything else.

In a John Deere, stay away from the 459E series.....the E stands for economy. It is not worth the money saved on that particular series imo. The regular 459 is a good baler and so is the 458. The wide pickup is a very nice option also. You should meet the minimum hp for a JD 4x5 baler with your present tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South

I would shy away from the Vermeer Rebel series baler.
I run a different Vermeer baler and it has been bullet proof. I have 2 friends who bought Rebel balers new and neither have been pleased.


----------



## Tx Jim

What separates the 459E from other JD rd balers? I've never seen a 459E in my locale. I'll admit I personally don't like the JD 5' maximum diameter rd balers hyd systems due to the lack of dedicated hyd tension cylinders. After baling with wide pickup rd baler for many yrs I would not want to go back to a regular width pickup rd baler.


----------



## PaulN

I would question the 55 hp tractor. I have a 4x5 New Holland BR7060. The book says 65 hp minimum. I put a 64 hp AC 180 on it, and it got the carbon out! If you have hilly ground, I would want a bigger tractor. On flat ground, 55 hp might work. Older balers generally require less HP.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Matthew, I hooked a 448 to 5220 one afternoon just because it was the closest tractor. It did the job with it's tongue hanging out (made a roll in 50 sec plus tying time). Your 5310 will probably do alright because of the little turbo. Normally I run 65 hp 2555 on the 4' round baler and it can really eat hay. Like TxJim mentioned, a wide pickup really helps productivity and bale shape. The added hp is nice if you want to back PTO speed down to 450 rpm. I like making big windrows so that the majority of tractor power goes to the PTO. Big advantages of net are shorter tying cycle time and bale sales appearance. The 5' baler does take more power to turn. My dad is now running a 459ss with wrap. 65hp 5425 has all it wants but 80hp 5520 does pretty well.


----------



## Matthew alan

Thanks for all the info guys. I recently spoke with a salesman about a massey Ferguson 1745 and a new Holland 450 utility. He said both of these have a silage kit available. I am also curious about the krone bellima,and new Holland rf 440 but I haven't been able to find much info on them. This choice would be alot easier if I had a bigger tractor.


----------



## r82230

I'd say you are on the low side for HP for certain, but that would mean you would just have to bale a little slower. I have ran my 5x5, with an old Ford 5000 (around 60 HP), in a pinch and 'got by' (and got a little dirtier being it is an open station type tractor).

As others have mentioned, stay away from the 'economy' models, too. One down side of baling slower could be the quality of the hay (thinking less leaves if you are baling alfalfa type of hay). However, an upside, would be an excuse to get a new (bigger) tractor. 

Larry


----------



## Hayman1

Matthew alan said:


> I am in the market for a used round baler. I would like to be in the 15k dollar range,and would like to have net wrap. I will be making 200 to 300 rolls per year and would also like to be able to do a small amount of haylage if I get in a pinch weather wise. I have a John deere 5310 that would be pulling the baler rated at 55 pto hp. I have been getting conflicting information from dealers and most want to sell me a baler I cant afford. Just looking for some info from guys that have experience with balers that might work for my needs. Thanks and any info would help


Too bad you are so far away. I have a real nice JD457 (4x5) Silage special with 6k bales and net. want 14,500$ for it. Works like a charm, just sticking with small squares since I cut back my acreage. Makes a real nice roll.


----------



## BWfarms

Matthew alan said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I recently spoke with a salesman about a massey Ferguson 1745 and a new Holland 450 utility. He said both of these have a silage kit available. I am also curious about the krone bellima,and new Holland rf 440 but I haven't been able to find much info on them. This choice would be alot easier if I had a bigger tractor.


The 450 Utility does not have a silage kit, however the 450 does. Two completely different balers. Basically NH changed their labeling of the balers to be more streamline and ended up confusing people.


----------

